
Usability - raganwald
http://unweary.com/2010/07/usability.html
======
naner
_How can you ruin the usability of a pen?_

I've got a pen (some vendor's freebie) that lights up an LED inside when you
click the button on the top. To expose the pen tip you have to twist the
bottom half. Normally, that is not much of a problem but the clicky thing
throws me off every time. I try to click it, it lights up, I curse under my
breath... every time.

------
thehigherlife
Has anyone read the book he suggests?

~~~
raganwald
Yes, and I give it a full five stars. The Design of Everyday Things
(originally "The Psychology of Everyday Things") is incredibly accessible and
strikes a very good balance between selling you on the importance of good
design, explaining the concepts behind it, and entertaining you with examples
both good and ludicrously bad.

~~~
jonah
Another vote for POET.

I'm currently reading another of his books - Things That Make us Smart:
Defending Human Attributes in the Age of the Machine. Recommended.
(<http://www.jnd.org/books.html#40>)

